# I don't want to go to my HS graduation



## Katy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

My high school graduation is this week, and we are required to choose groups of four to walk with for the ceremony. My problem is that I basically have no close friends to walk with. All of the people I consider somewhat friends are all walking with their groups of best friends they've known since elementary school, and I have no one...

So high school has actually been a fairly pleasant experience, and I'm pretty friendly, but I haven't formed any really close relationships with anyone since maybe freshman year.

I am dreading the embarrassment of walking into practice by myself and being asked who I'm walking with and telling them that I don't know. I will have to be placed in a random group and share the ceremony experience with people I don't know, while my friends feel sorry for me. It is just hard because I am realizing that I have spent high school without having someone who cares enough about me to want to walk with me.

Have you been in a situation like this? What is your advice? My mom wants me to go, but after I explained to her why it hurts so much, I think she's understanding my side of it a little more.

Thanks.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

The concept of walking with groups for graduation is stupid to me. If you do want to go, don't worry about the embarrassment, because I'm sure someone's group is going to be short and some people won't have a group at all. If you don't care about the ceremony (which is pretty dumb anyway), don't go because either way you graduated HS and getting the diploma that you deserve.


----------



## AwkwardKat (Jun 9, 2013)

We didn't do that for my graduation, thank goodness. Just remember that there is others who are going through the same thing. You are not the only one. If you don't want to go, don't go. It is just the ceremony..You still get your diploma  Good luck!


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm worried about my HS graduation too.. I really don't want to go. But don't stress too much, you'll be fine if you do go.  And if you don't go that's okay, it's not a big deal really. Do what you feel most comfortable with!


----------

